# Breed Of Dog You Wouldn't Own



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Just like with anything else, we all have preferences and dogs are no exception. What is a breed of dog you wouldn't own under any circumstances? No big explanation is needed . I personally don't have any dog that I dislike ,but I probably wouldn't have anything of the toy variety. I don't know though, I've said that I would never get a cat ,but once I met my husband, I love them as much I do dogs. If I met any dog who needed help, I would help it.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chihuahuas, yorkies, any 'toy' dog really. And I have nothing against pits AT all, but I couldn't see myself owning one. Wait, and Chinese cresteds.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Having groomed dogs for over 35 years, I'd have to say there are very few breeds that I WOULD own...!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Having groomed dogs for over 35 years, I'd have to say there are very few breeds that I WOULD own...!


Yeah there are very few i'd consider actually owning.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Anything corded, poodles, old english sheepdogs, afghans, broken coated terriers...pretty much anything that needs a lot of clipping/trimming.

Any breed I have to bend over to pet.

Filas - their described temperament scares the heck outta me


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Small dogs. Not a fan.

The lazy style breeds. Too active.

Poodles (and any of the mixes)

and many others. I agree with the post above.... after all these years, there's actually very few breeds I would own.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I like bigger dogs, but I would never turn away a small dog or let one that is on the streets stay that way. The toy breeds are okay but not my favorite...there was one that tried to eat my golden on Sunday, boy what a little brat that dog was..his owner said that he hasn't learned his manners yet at 1.5..I think that the owner should be more careful, because next time her dog might go for the wrong dog..I told her its good that it was a golden that he attacked, meaning they are generally more easy going then lets say a Rott.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Border Collie.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Maltese, Poodles. I know it isn't the dogs who have given themselves a bad name, but the people who own them and allow them to be neurotic, yippy, nippy and completely unbalanced. Just can't stand any lap dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Poodle mixes. Are there any stable ones? :/


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

This guy.. LOL 










According to the DNA test they ran on him he is pug, mastiff and American Terrier. All I know is he has more attitude than any dog I've met.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Any of them except a Dachshund. And of course a GSD.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

NO huskies. Heck no. Never. Not even a mix. Nothing corded either although the Komondors are an interesting breed. Likely not anything that requires a haircut every 6-8 weeks to look like a dog still. Might MIGHT consider a standard poodle if I knew for a fact I could shave the dog myself but very unlikely. No chinese cresteds either even if it were a powder puff. No hairless breeds in general. Hairless cats and dogs trip me out. Not likely any hounds either. 

Sheesh I'm picky lol. Let's just say I'll very likely stick with herding breeds and working breeds that appeal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Any* brachycephalic breed or mix! Ug, NO WAY! I don't like how they look, snort, cannot breathe like a dog should.

I also really don't like Rottweilers, most terriers, or dogs with long wiry coats that cover their face.

There are plenty of breeds I love but will probably never own because they aren't a lifestyle fit (Akita, Great Pyrenees, etc).


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Would never own a small dog of any breed. And the only ones I would own are GSD, (duh) doberman, and some other big dogs that don't drewl and are not super people friendly where all they do is jump on strangers and can't even be considered a protection dog. Basically I want to feel safer with a dog and have a friend at the same time like my dog now, she is perfect


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Liesje said:


> *Any* brachycephalic breed or mix! Ug, NO WAY! I don't like how they look, snort, cannot breathe like a dog should.
> 
> I also really don't like Rottweilers, most terriers, or dogs with long wiry coats that cover their face.
> 
> There are plenty of breeds I love but will probably never own because they aren't a lifestyle fit (Akita, Great Pyrenees, etc).


That is pretty much exactly my list. I add some of the other Bulldoggy and Mastiffy type dogs, or dogs bred for things I just can't create for them - Rhodesian Ridgeback as an example.

ETA - I don't have problems with many small breeds that don't fit the above types - they can be creepy smart and don't think people like that they are being out-thought by 8# of dog.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

English bulldog. #1 breed I will NEVER own.
I agree with most people here though, there aren't a lot of dogs I would own. I don't like poodles, doodles or poos. Little mop breeds, boxers and golden retrievers are also high on my list of breeds I will never own.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My list is fairly long so I will tell you the breeds I WOULD own lol... GSDs (obviously), Dobermans, Rottweilers, and possibly great danes,dalmations and border collies but thats about it not really interested in any other breds they are either too much work (grooming), too small ( I hate any toy breeds), or not a lifestyle fit.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I would Own a Belgian Malanios or a Dutch Shepherd


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a long list of dogs I wouldn't own, tho I really have nothing against them, they just aren't my cup of tea

Besides my gsd's, I will always have an aussie in my life, would love a mal, and even a good herding dog mix wouldn't be out of the question


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I enjoy large and small dogs, but at this point I think the only dogs I WOULD own are German Shepherds (that's it pretty much for large dogs) or a Papillon (I have a shih tzu and while I love his personality .. the grooming ugh).


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Any of the toy breeds.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have NO attraction to any other breed than Shepherds. I would be here all day listing breeds I wouldn't have.
My boss & his fiance got 2 lab pups around the holidays so there about 5 or so months, totally rude no mannors. I don't even go pet them they are worse land sharks than any of my pups ever were.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I would not want to own any other breed in general. I might consider a black lab or a French Bulldog, but deep down inside I'd wish they were a shepherd.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

English Bulldog (or any "bulldog") Doberman, Dalmation, Boxers, Dachshund, Beagle, Poodles (or any of the mixes) Pugs, Great Danes....And the list goes on lol. I don't really have anything against the breeds, there just not for me. And I generally dislike small dogs but the only small dog I would own would be a yorkie. I would own a lab for hunting reasons (and i like them anyways lol)  And of course have a German Shepherd or 2 lol


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

kiya said:


> I have NO attraction to any other breed than Shepherds. I would be here all day listing breeds I wouldn't have.
> My boss & his fiance got 2 lab pups around the holidays so there about 5 or so months, totally rude no mannors. I don't even go pet them they are worse land sharks than any of my pups ever were.


I hate to say it but I think that is the owner not the dog. I got two little lab mix puppies in the past year. They are the most mellow laid back puppies I've ever had and I have no puncture marks or bruises. Within 3 days of getting my female she was fully potty trained, sitting for her dinner and to go outside and just having more manners off the bat than any other dog ever. Over the years I've had an Akita, a Great Dane, a Boxer mixed with stupid, an Aussie mix and many many Shepherds, these little labs are the easiest puppies ever. That being said Shepherds are my favorite.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Boxer, Labrador, Basset Hound, Beagle.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> I hate to say it but I think that is the owner not the dog. I got two little lab mix puppies in the past year. They are the most mellow laid back puppies I've ever had and I have no puncture marks or bruises. Within 3 days of getting my female she was fully potty trained, sitting for her dinner and to go outside and just having more manners off the bat than any other dog ever. Over the years I've had an Akita, a Great Dane, a Boxer mixed with stupid, an Aussie mix and many many Shepherds, these little labs are the easiest puppies ever. That being said Shepherds are my favorite.


Not to mention, those people got two lab puppies at the same time and were probably ill equipped to handle that much dog twice. In most cases, responsible breeders don't sell two pups to the same home because of above example.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Everytime I say I wouldn't have one breed or the other I bump into a 'nice' version of that breed and change my mind. For instance, I could not stand the Chihuahuas until I met a person who socialized and trained their little Chi well and he's an absolute fun happy even athletic little dog. They have the wee little tennis balls to throw and he loves to fetch, will return, sit and drop the ball for the next throw. Too dang cute...anyhoo

My sister has 3 standard poodles and they are wicked smart dogs but the grooming .... hoo boy.

For the most part I'll just stick with the 'wash and wear' members of the herding group.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't own anything at all other than GSD

I like golden retriever, but probably wouldn't own one. I'll encourage my friends or neighbor to get one though


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Really the only breed I absolutely would not own would be a pit bull. 

I'd really prefer to never own a husky.... or another great dane..... or a pomeranian or pekingnese......


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Having groomed dogs for over 35 years, I'd have to say there are very few breeds that I WOULD own...!


Haha, same here! 

High on my list of breeds I would never own:

Chow
Shiba
American Cocker
Pug
Bulldog
any of those "Doodle" things
Basset Hound
anything with short legs
Old English Sheepdog
Tibetan Mastiff
any type of scenthound
St. Bernard
Newfoundland (too much hair, too much drool)

There are some breeds I enjoy grooming, but wouldn't want to own... like long-legged Terriers. I love their looks and attitude, but don't think I'd want to LIVE with that attitude!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I would probably never have a toy.Im not a huge fan of terriers ,OK I wanna play frisbeee w/ the airedale I saw at the Steel Valley Cluster dog Show. I love learning about the breeds and meeting them. Maybe I could just babysit sometime or take them to the woods for a walk. I have to say everytime we got a hound type dog in the dog program at the prison I worked at it was never an easy training experience. I want to meet a Harrier close up this year.Probably not a Bassett or beagle or toy poodle .Oh yeah Im pretty sure in retrospect that Im not actually smart enough to have GSD. I know I'm not active enough for a Mal or both for Beauceron or a Border. I will some day adopt a lab so my husband can have his dream dog and I can have a dog who will not scare people by breathing. I will some day have a Norwegian Elkhound . No hairless dogs, no wait I loved the medium sized hairless dog I met last year. I dont know I think for me there is a heart factor (yeah I know stupid) and I cant predict fior sure what breed might touch me.I have to say I could see me with a Corgi ,a Cardigan. OK I will probably never have any Terrier or an Akita.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of little dogs, especially those ones with greasy looking coats like some terriers.

That being said, I have met some pretty awesome little dogs - like a great mini poodle named Muffin (ridiculous!). Totally took me by surprise. I was also turned onto big poodles by my mother-in-law who has two humungous standard poodles that are goofy, smart and total lap dogs (all 60 pounds of them). Love them.

Despite not being a fan of little dogs (I like what the other person said about not having to bend over to pet them!), I wouldn't turn away any dog in need. I love my GSD rescue and my muttpuppy rescue (who appears to have inherited the strongest, best traits of the 60 varieties of dog he probably has in him). German Shepherds are my favorite breed (duh) but I'm a sucker for a hard luck mutt.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Not to mention, those people got two lab puppies at the same time and were probably ill equipped to handle that much dog twice. In most cases, responsible breeders don't sell two pups to the same home because of above example.


If they are first time they might not have been ready. I've raised two Shepherd litter-mates with very few problems and my little labs are close in age, but not litter-mates. I am *not* one of those who think two puppies should never go to the same home. Lots of people have done it successfully. I just strongly recommend that it not be your first time raising a puppy and that you have the time, energy and funds to put into it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I won't have a dog with an exposed butt hole (over the back curled tail), cropped ears or a docked tail, crooked Basset- style legs or any breed that is not able to lead a normal doggy life. 
Like many of you I too never would imagine liking a small toy breed until I found a small stray years ago and he was a fun and great little guy for 11 years. Now, working as a trainer, I realize that once you know the dog as an individual, you don't see the breed as much. One day I might even have a dog I never imagined I would ever have, like a cropped pug with with crooked legs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> If they are first time they might not have been ready. I've raised two Shepherd litter-mates with very few problems and my little labs are close in age, but not litter-mates. I am *not* one of those who think two puppies should never go to the same home. Lots of people have done it successfully. I just strongly recommend that it not be your first time raising a puppy and that you have the time, energy and funds to put into it.


Exactly, and a responsible breeder wouldn't sell to someone who isn't ready. Just as one wouldnt place a conformation or working prospect in a home that wouldnt do anything with the dog. I agree with you, you proved my point. Some people are experienced and can manage just fine, others have no wordly idea what they are getting into and behaviorial/training issues can manifest fast in those situations.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> I won't have a dog with an exposed butt hole (over the back curled tail), cropped ears or a docked tail, crooked Basset- style legs or any breed that is not able to lead a normal doggy life.
> Like many of you I too never would imagine liking a small toy breed until I found a small stray years ago and he was a fun and great little guy for 11 years. Now, working as a trainer, I realize that once you know the dog as an individual, you don't see the breed as much. One day I might even have a dog I never imagined I would ever have, like a cropped pug with with crooked legs.


Lol! I used to say the same thing about the exposed butt hole but once I got to know and love the Doberman, all of that changed. Their awesomeness makes up for the butt hole exposure. XD


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Guess I'm the oddball. I could love absolutely any dog. It is all about personality. I don't really care what it looks like. If it is a nice dog, it's all good.


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Chihuahuas...omg....chihuahuas


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

pit bulls just plain scare the bejeebus out of me


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm pretty open to almost all the herding breeds, but not the Old English Sheep Dog and no Border Collies. 

I friend has a Mudi, another neat breed. (Still is FSS.) Mudi Page

AKC Breeds by Group - Herding Group


Somewhat related, I meet a lot of Barbets recently at an AKC FSS Meet The Breeds in Detroit. Next time somebody tells you they are getting a "doodle" dog, tell them about the Barbet. http://www.akc.org/breeds/barbet/index.cfm It's one of the few non-herding dogs I'd consider owning.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Tiny dogs just scare the heck out of me. I think that whole concept of reaching down to pet is where I would draw the line...I just see myself coming away with bloody fingers. Silly, I know, but they're just so darn unpredictable.

I did grow to love my sister's maltese, but I don't see myself ever owning one.

My little 60-lb weimaraner bitch is as small as I ever see myself going. But nothing is set in stone...I'm sure it would depend on the dog.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Doodles. I don't like them--not one little bit. I don't like their typical owners either --for the most part. The owners seem to embody the idea that "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing." They will tell you how they researched the doodle and decided that it's the best family dog around and than have no idea of how to handle it or have unreasonable expectations. Plus, I just don't see the point of doodles.

However, if one showed up at my door--I'd probably love it.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Any small dog. Also don't care for pit bulls or bull dogs at all.....

If I got another breed of dog it would be a golden retriever, yellow lab, husky or Alaskan Malamute......


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Chihuahuas, yorkies, any 'toy' dog really. And I have nothing against pits AT all, but I couldn't see myself owning one. Wait, and Chinese cresteds.


Same, anything smaller than a cat, I rather get a cat.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

My beautiful wife decided a year ago that she wanted a lap top, so we got a MaltePoo. That little dog was a waste of $400 and good oxygen. We finally sold her about 10 months later to a guy on CL after I could not get her crate trained or pad trained. I really couldn't stand that stupid little animal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Any breed that cannot procreate naturally.

Any breed that cannot breathe after running a block.

Any breed that cannot RUN a whole block.

Any breed that is 'challenging' to train - stubborn, hard-headed, etc. (I'm too old for that.  )


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

pits.....sorry do not like their looks or the liability of them

most toy breeds, hunting breeds, 

have met a few English Bulldogs that I liked...think Sibes and Irish Setters are pretty andhad a great dane once, like them but really don't want any of them....

heck - really don't want anything but a GSD - I like the trainability, the look - just don't want anything else....


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Any breed that cannot procreate naturally.


My husband had a thing for bulldogs. I wanted a GSD, we figured we could get one of each since we wanted two dogs. I started doing research on English Bulldogs and discovered that there is nothing natural about their procreation. Yeah, they're cute (in an ugly way) and they're clowns, but I was so saddened by the entire existence I knew we'd never have one in our lives. The whole idea of English Bulldogs is incredibly upsetting to me. So now we have two rescues, our angel of a GSD and our 100% all-natural Kentucky stray muttpuppy.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I freely admit I am a breedist. I would likely not get a dog other than a GSD. I don't like yappers, nippers, and pitbulls (as a breed. I have liked individual ones.) I also do not like ugly dogs. I have yet to meet an ugly GSD.


----------



## Bellsthedog (Nov 22, 2012)

Jack Russells. Most of the ones I've met have way too much unfocused energy and seem more than a little crazy. Also Chihuahuas because I don't like their big eyes and their shaking disturbs me...They always seem to _shake _or maybe that is only my perception.

The only other breed I would consider is a Great Dane. Someday I would like to own one but right now GSDs suit my family.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Annie's Mom said:


> pit bulls just plain scare the bejeebus out of me


Awww. Have you had a bad experience or are just scared of them? They are so goofy. Helen Keller had an Akita to protect her pit bull  it's interesting to me how some people are afraid of a breed bred to be bomb proof with people, yet have no issues with breeds that were actually bred to bite and attack people.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheyanna said:


> I freely admit I am a breedist. I would likely not get a dog other than a GSD. I don't like yappers, nippers, and pitbulls (as a breed. I have liked individual ones.) I also do not like ugly dogs. I have yet to meet an ugly GSD.


Work in GSD rescue. You will see some funky ones! Ugh, crappy breeders


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything other than a GSD


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am really not too interested in owning anything other than a GSD. There are only a few breeds I would actually consider. But my top breeds I would not own would be

1. Rottweiler- although I think they are one of the most beautiful dogs ever, they scare me! All the ones I have met have been challenging and aggressive.

2. Pitbull type- I wouldn't care to own one because of the bad rap, and I think some of them look like giant tadpoles....not really my thing.

3. Any dog with a hairy beard on it's face. Like terriers, poodles, shih tzus, etc.

4. Beagle- They don't listen IMO, and I would shoot myself if i had to listen to that howl bark all the time! I don't like dogs who's obedience goes out the window when it catches a scent....

5. Any hound. I couldn't tolerate that bark...


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

No toys, terriers, most of the working group excluding: Akita, Alaskan Malamute, Great Dane, Great Pyrenees, Samoyed, and Siberian Husky. No sporting :/ and it looks like I'd take almost anything from the herding group. Obviously going to be partial to the GSD though


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

I've noticed several people have said they wouldn't own Huskys...why is that? Any particular reason that you would shy away from the breed?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

The only thing I've heard about huskies is that they are difficult to train...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

RidgeWalker said:


> I've noticed several people have said they wouldn't own Huskys...why is that? Any particular reason that you would shy away from the breed?


 I've never owned one, but there are three in our neighborhood and my daughter's dog is 1/2 Husky. They are runners, as in run away, very independent, aloof, stubborn. To me they are the opposite of shepherds, not very loyal. They seem to have average intelligence, which is not bad, but if you are used to a herding breed. you'd be disappointed. My neighbor said she could not ever leave her Husky alone or else it would howl. We live in condos, so that would get her kicked out. My other neighbor's huskies seem untrainable, they have been to many training classes. Thank goodness they are not aggressive.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would not own a pitt bull. I'm personally not scared of them, but I don't trust them. I've had to break up way to many fights and it doesn't take much to make them want to challenge.


----------



## zimmer (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't care for toy breeds. At all.

P.S. It saddens me that so many people wouldn't own a Husky. Of the four I've had in my lifetime (and the Husky/Malamute puppy I've got now), I've never really had a problem (except for Bunny, my first Husky, but that's a story for another time). You have to give them the right environment, though (i.e. 7ft+ fence, training at an early age, proper socialization [but you should do this with ALL puppies], etc.). I have never met a Husky that has prospered in a condo/townhouse/apartment setting, but perhaps with the right owner (and a vigorous exercise routine), it's possible.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> I've never owned one, but there are three in our neighborhood and my daughter's dog is 1/2 Husky. They are runners, as in run away, very independent, aloof, stubborn. To me they are the opposite of shepherds, not very loyal. They seem to have average intelligence, which is not bad, but if you are used to a herding breed. you'd be disappointed. My neighbor said she could not ever leave her Husky alone or else it would howl. We live in condos, so that would get her kicked out. My other neighbor's huskies seem untrainable, they have been to many training classes. Thank goodness they are not aggressive.


Really. I've never heard that. Not saying I doubt you, I've just never heard that. About the only thing I've heard about huskies is that they are escape artists...quite skilled at escaping. 

Toy breeds and pits are the only ones I wouldn't own that come immediately to mind.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I used to say I would not own any dog but a GSD...then I got married. My wife is a dog lover who likes any breed or mix. Once you get past the looks and scratch beneath the surface, I find it fascinating how different breeds are really so much alike. We once found a stray Pomeranian on the street. The dog behaved exactly like a miniature GSD. It had better bite work than many GSDs. LOL. I probably would not get a Great Dane or any extra large breeds with too short life spans. Just too heart rending to lose a dog to old age at 7.


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

great danes because they over heat if ran for long....also theyre short life span


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Doodles. I don't like them--not one little bit. I don't like their typical owners either --for the most part. The owners seem to embody the idea that "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing." They will tell you how they researched the doodle and decided that it's the best family dog around and than have no idea of how to handle it or have unreasonable expectations.


You're spot on with Doodle owners! As a groomer, I have the pleasure of working with Doodles AND their owners. Doodles are crazy, the owners are generally nice, well-meaning people but have NO clue about these dogs, and have been duped. Everything they "know" has been told to them by Doodle breeders and the Internet... like that they are great family dogs, don't shed, are hypoallergenic, and don't have to be groomed(!?!). 




Gretchen said:


> I've never owned one, but there are three in our neighborhood and my daughter's dog is 1/2 Husky. They are runners, as in run away, very independent, aloof, stubborn. To me they are the opposite of shepherds, not very loyal. They seem to have average intelligence, which is not bad, but if you are used to a herding breed. you'd be disappointed. My neighbor said she could not ever leave her Husky alone or else it would howl. We live in condos, so that would get her kicked out. My other neighbor's huskies seem untrainable, they have been to many training classes. Thank goodness they are not aggressive.


Yep, spot on again. Huskies are generally friendly and non-agressive, and easy to look at, but I couldn't take the howling, the shedding, the digging, the running, and the lack of biddability. Now, if I had a sled that needed pulling, that would be another matter, but as a pet? Not my cup of tea. Although I have known some very nice Huskies, even the nice ones are a bit too vocal for my tastes.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I love my Chow/Husky mix. He was a pain to train, but he settled in well. He's very vocal, but he also calms down very quickly. The training was rough; things had to be broken down into constant "puppy terms", but he got it pretty quick. He is exercised a lot, so we've never had an escape issue. I've known/met several Husky and Husky mixes who were absolute dreams. I'd own a pure Husky in a heart beat.

The only dog breeds I wouldn't own are Chiauahs (sp?) and any Bradycephalic breed. I've never met a decent Rat-dog ever. An ex had three and they were the most evil dogs ever. They were constantly biting me and everyone around them, they went to the bathroom on everything and seemed just untrainable. Anytime I see them out and about, they act like pure idiots. They are yappy, ankle biting little Rat-Dogs.

Bradycephalics just because I can't understand how they can lead a normal life with not being able to breathe well at all.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

zimmer said:


> I don't care for toy breeds. At all.
> 
> P.S. It saddens me that so many people wouldn't own a Husky. Of the four I've had in my lifetime (and the Husky/Malamute puppy I've got now), I've never really had a problem (except for Bunny, my first Husky, but that's a story for another time). You have to give them the right environment, though (i.e. 7ft+ fence, training at an early age, proper socialization [but you should do this with ALL puppies], etc.). *I have never met a Husky that has prospered in a condo/townhouse/apartment setting*, but perhaps with the right owner (and a vigorous exercise routine), it's possible.


Say what? 
















































That's my husky, plus foster dogs over the years in apartments. Notice the common denominator....I keep them all too tired to misbehave.



After owning a husky for 7 years now and fostering them for 3 years, I would personally never purposely own one again. That's a big **** no.


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

Dogs I would not want to own:
Husky
Chocolate Lab
Belgian Malinois
Any type of Mastiff
Any type of hound (beagles are ok)
Bull Dog
Chow 
Pomeranian
Sameyod 
Sheltie
Weimerian
Akita
Shar Pei
Boston Terrier
Any type of Pit Bull, Mystery Meat
I believe that's all. I'll probably think of more later.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

At this point I think it's safe to say the only breeds I WOULD own would be a gsd or malinois. Maybe a Doberman, but I doubt it. And my husband wants a corso so although I wouldn't pick it, I still love him I'm sure. Gsd and mals make training too much fun and too easy. I never thought I would own a Mal but now that I am around them all the time at my French ring club (a Mal dominated sport) I've been bit by the bug. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> At this point I think it's safe to say the only breeds I WOULD own would be a gsd or malinois.


Agreed! I started to make my list (poodle mixes, Huskies, JRTs, brachycephalics, toy breeds, labs, mastiffs, etc) but it got depressingly long. I guess that's why this is the GSD forum, right?


----------



## zimmer (Dec 20, 2012)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Say what?
> 
> That's my husky, plus foster dogs over the years in apartments. Notice the common denominator....I keep them all too tired to misbehave.
> 
> After owning a husky for 7 years now and fostering them for 3 years, I would personally never purposely own one again. That's a big **** no.


But you give them adequate exercise, which is why they're tired and don't cause problems in your apartment. During my time as a volunteer in the shelter, 70% of the Huskies that came in were surrendered from owners who said the dog wasn't suitable for an apartment setting. A few months back, a woman surrendered her Husky because she had had complaints about the dog howling whilst she was gone, even after providing him with proper exercise and crate training him. I told her he likely had separation anxiety, but she couldn't risk being evicted, so the dog had to go, unfortunately. Thankfully, a Husky rescue took him in shortly after she surrendered him.

You're the first person I know of that has had success with a Husky in an apartment setting. Like I said in my original post, it takes the right person, and you've obviously figured out a system that works for you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> NO huskies. Heck no. Never. Not even a mix. Nothing corded either although the Komondors are an interesting breed. Likely not anything that requires a haircut every 6-8 weeks to look like a dog still. Might MIGHT consider a standard poodle if I knew for a fact I could shave the dog myself but very unlikely. No chinese cresteds either even if it were a powder puff. No hairless breeds in general. Hairless cats and dogs trip me out. Not likely any hounds either.
> 
> Sheesh I'm picky lol. Let's just say I'll very likely stick with herding breeds and working breeds that appeal.


 
I have to add no brachecyphalic breeds and NO spitz like breeds. Chows, huskies, akitas, shiba's.... basically none of the breeds with the "whats in it for me fool?" attitudes.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I really can't imagine any other breed other than the GSD. I think for me it comes down to really not wanting a dog without a long snout (brachecyphalic). No pit bulls and toys for sure. Honestly, if it had to be another dog other than a GSD as my next dog, I'd probably get a mix - part GSD & part anything else!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I just do not like dogs with "smashed" looking faces, or the "butthole in your face" thing. However, I do take things on an individual basis. I would not seek out a dog with these qualities... but if one came to me, I would not turn it away because of physical features... one of the most awesome dogs I know is a Boston Terrier mix. She is a GSD in a Boston Terrier mix body.. LOL! I'm not big on little dogs, but I have known some awesome ones.... I HATE daucshunds. All of them....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> I've never owned one, but there are three in our neighborhood and my daughter's dog is 1/2 Husky. They are runners, as in run away, very independent, aloof, stubborn. To me they are the opposite of shepherds, not very loyal. They seem to have average intelligence, which is not bad, but if you are used to a herding breed. you'd be disappointed. My neighbor said she could not ever leave her Husky alone or else it would howl. We live in condos, so that would get her kicked out. My other neighbor's huskies seem untrainable, they have been to many training classes. Thank goodness they are not aggressive.


You know it kind of breaks my heart to see so many people respond by saying a husky isn't a breed they'd own. They ARE runners, have very low biddability, shed A LOT, and pull like train a train wreck. I try to use it all to my advantage. Have you ever watched a husky when you tell him/her to do something and they don't do it? It's hilarious. They won't make eye contact, they wooh wooh to complain, sometimes they simply walk away, or bow as if to play; they even will sigh before doing what they're asked to do...it's like a clown act...we walky dog and to watch and feel them run so light on their feet as if they're flying; the expression on his face is all worth it. When I walky dog with Zeeva she's a bit clumsy and runs very haltingly; with Smokey it's effortless. I can't explain it but the way huskies run is magical. Also IMO huskies don't need as much people socialization they're usually so people friendly (not so much little critter friendly though). I never have to worry about Smokey around strangers...Not to mention doesn't anyone else think they're simply gorgeous?!? C:


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I knew somebody will start feeling offended at some point, this is a thread to express your honest feelings towards dogs of different breeds and why you wouldn't own them, nothing wrong with being honest it is how it is. I personally think huskies are freaky looking because of their eyes and so are some Australian shepherds. And huskies have annoying personality. Just like some people think chihuahuas and wiener dogs, and bulldogs are cute when they are clearly not (not to me) there are dogs to match everyone's taste, it is what it is dont take it personal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone got offended...at least from what I read...


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I won't have a dog with an exposed butt hole (over the back curled tail), cropped ears or a docked tail,


:tongue: Like he said.:rofl:


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Any "lap dog". I just feel like I'm going to break it when i pet them.
I was going to say any small dogs but JRT's are pretty sweet because they are so active and fit my lifestyle. I would own ANY large breed although I'm not to keen on the fluffy dogs because I hate grooming  I also wouldn't own any dog that needed a haircut.

I *would* own any "dangerous" breed, they are my favorite TBH.
gsd, mali, dutch, dogo, presa's, rott's, dobermans, cane corsos, bullys, mastiffs... all of them, but only 1 or 2 at a time haha


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I said earlier that I wouldn't own anything but a GSD or a Dachshund. The Dachshund only because my sister has a couple and they seem like very nice dogs and trainable. 

A little too sneaky for me though. It seems as though they are always trying to see how much they can get away with without anyone noticing.

That's not to say I don't _like_ other dogs. I like a lot of them, I just wouldn't own one.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Chow Chow, NO NO. Not ever. Not even a mix. 
Any of the giant breeds.
Bloodhounds
Dachshunds 

I'm on the fence about Belgian Sheepdogs (Groenendal)

I'd get another papillon in a heartbeat!! and hope to always have GSDs.


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a boxer, and wouldn't own one again although I truly love her and she is FANTASTIC with people. The need for her to stay in mild temps (we're always told where to move so haven't always been able to accommodate) has been a real problem for us and her I'm sure. I'm pretty open to most dogs if they need a home but by far my favorite breed (and my husband's now) is a GSD. I'm pretty sure we'll never own anything else.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wouldn't own:
Any dog under 40 pounds.
Any dog over 100 pounds.
Any hyper-active dog. 
Any aggressive dog.
Any long-coat dog.
Any dog that requires 'haircuts'.
Any dog that drools/slobbers.
Any dog that eats cloth, wood, etc.
Any dog I have to bend over more than a couple inches to pet (or grab by the collar).


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

Any "toy" dog, or lap dog. Would never own a bull massive, great dane, or saint bernard or any of the other hugh ones that drool.

Already own a pit and GSD. Have had a lab and 2 mixed dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

and another one: I wouldn't own a dog that needed a fence. leash or tie out to stay with me. That is actually the number one criteria for me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> You know it kind of breaks my heart to see so many people respond by saying a husky isn't a breed they'd own.


It shouldn't break your heart--it should make you happy that people won't own a breed that isn't right for them. Believe me, if I had a nickel for every person who got the WRONG breed because they thought it was "cute"... I could retire. Huskies are beautiful and it is magical the way they run... and they are the cutest puppies EVER... but so many people get a breed on impulse because they like the way it looks, without realizing that breed's particular quirks and needs. You know what happens next. Unhappy dog, unhappy owner, unhappy neighbors. In the best case scenario, the dog will be rehomed to a proper home that understands and appreciates the breed's idiosyncracies. I don't even want to talk about the worst case scenario.

Suffice to say, I'm glad that some folks are wise enough to understand when a particular breed isn't for them.


----------



## Longtailsonly (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, I grew up with GSDs (had 4) and my husband as well (had 2). In the past 12 years, we were GSD-less because we lived in NYC and felt it was unfair to have a GSD in the city. Fast forward, we moved to the burbs couple years ago and found a great GSD breeder and our little one joined the family. Well, to our absolute dismay, I developed adult onset allergies and we had to re-home our GSD. Allergies were so bad and intensifying that it was not an option. Our kids wanted a dog so badly that my husband and I looked into our options. We now have a Bergamasco Sheepdog - yes, the crazy corded dog that looks like a mop with 4 legs and a tail (if you can find it). We figured, if we had to go for a fur variety, lets have fun and supposedly they have a great temparament. At first I thought, this can't be a real dog - it pales next to a GSD. Well, I fell in love. He has a great personality, playful and is amazing with the kids. Watching the "fur" whirl in the air as he catches a ball or frizbee is hysterical. Although I still love GSDs, after having Moppy, I must say, I would entertain other breeds. P.s.: not going through the land shark phase was a plus...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Freestep said:


> It shouldn't break your heart--it should make you happy that people won't own a breed that isn't right for them. Believe me, if I had a nickel for every person who got the WRONG breed because they thought it was "cute"... I could retire. Huskies are beautiful and it is magical the way they run... and they are the cutest puppies EVER... but so many people get a breed on impulse because they like the way it looks, without realizing that breed's particular quirks and needs. You know what happens next. Unhappy dog, unhappy owner, unhappy neighbors. In the best case scenario, the dog will be rehomed to a proper home that understands and appreciates the breed's idiosyncracies. I don't even want to talk about the worst case scenario.
> 
> Suffice to say, I'm glad that some folks are wise enough to understand when a particular breed isn't for them.


Excellent post, Free. I made that mistake 7 years ago. I didn't research the breed, didn't know anything about what to look for in a breeder, and got a Siberian husky puppy as my first dog out on my own. I love my dog, she'll always have a special place in my heart, but I regret and resent that decision every single day. I do breed rescue and I am upfront and brutally honest about what it takes to own said breeds and what one can expect versus gushing over how awesome they are and how much the person needs one. I guess you get kind of protective about your breed and don't want to see them in the wrong hands and being miserable when you know what situations they could thrive in. From my experience I can help others not to make the same mistake. So many people in their 20's think they want a husky and have had zero breed experience, I try and bring them down to reality. When I see a young person around my age with a brand new husky puppy, the first thing I don't do is coo over how cute it is...I say "Godspeed!"


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> It shouldn't break your heart--it should make you happy that people won't own a breed that isn't right for them. Believe me, if I had a nickel for every person who got the WRONG breed because they thought it was "cute"... I could retire. Huskies are beautiful and it is magical the way they run... and they are the cutest puppies EVER... but so many people get a breed on impulse because they like the way it looks, without realizing that breed's particular quirks and needs. You know what happens next. Unhappy dog, unhappy owner, unhappy neighbors. In the best case scenario, the dog will be rehomed to a proper home that understands and appreciates the breed's idiosyncracies. I don't even want to talk about the worst case scenario.
> 
> Suffice to say, I'm glad that some folks are wise enough to understand when a particular breed isn't for them.


Aw you're absolutely right c:...I guess as MustLoveGSDs said you kind of end up defending the breed you own. Smokey doesn't really fit my lifestyle but then again neither does Zeeva. I simply make do with what I got and love them non-the-less. I understand what you said and I guess if anyone ever asks about getting a husky I'll also say "Godspeed" too because they really require it!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Zeeva, owning a husky has given me near heart attacks on multiple occasions, lol. I will say that you learn to be on your toes quick with the breed and you become an expert on knowing exactly what kind of homes and people they need! I have a friend who is a breeder of gorgeous show huskies and it would be easy for me to get one of her pups, but man..as tempting as it is, I know better!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Huskies are a PITA, but I would like to have one again some day. They can be trained. They are very smart but just choose not to listen most of the time. A 'shock collar' was a GOD SEND for my husky  He was able to run off leash and opened new doors for us. It gave him a whole new life from being leashed all the time, to running free with me in the woods/fields. I always got a kick out of hooking him up to a sled when I was a kid and letting his pull us across the field, he loved it and was a great dog  Aside from the obedience/loyalty, he was pretty similar to my GSD. >> Intelligence, activity level, grooming requirements, whiney-ness, prey drive, all VERY similar.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> You know it kind of breaks my heart to see so many people respond by saying a husky isn't a breed they'd own. They ARE runners, have very low biddability, shed A LOT, and pull like train a train wreck. I try to use it all to my advantage. Have you ever watched a husky when you tell him/her to do something and they don't do it? It's hilarious. They won't make eye contact, they wooh wooh to complain, sometimes they simply walk away, or bow as if to play; they even will sigh before doing what they're asked to do...it's like a clown act...we walky dog and to watch and feel them run so light on their feet as if they're flying; the expression on his face is all worth it. When I walky dog with Zeeva she's a bit clumsy and runs very haltingly; with Smokey it's effortless. I can't explain it but the way huskies run is magical. Also IMO huskies don't need as much people socialization they're usually so people friendly (not so much little critter friendly though). I never have to worry about Smokey around strangers...Not to mention doesn't anyone else think they're simply gorgeous?!? C:


Zeeva The groom shop Lucky goes to is owned by a lady,Karen who raises Huskies and they are at the shop alot. WOw gorgeous is an understatement. The dogs are wonderful w/ people. Your description of Smoky running sounds wonderful ,pure joy. My college roomate's fiancee had a Husky Suki, he was the most fun dog. I played w/ him in the snow and once during a snowstorm got to help "chase him down as he had got out" . Im not sure if Ill ever have a Husky but I love to see them and pet them Ok hug on them as well.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I guess as MustLoveGSDs said you kind of end up defending the breed you own.


I understand! Believe me, GSDs have a TERRIBLE reputation with vets and their staff, and I can feel them rolling their eyes when I call and tell them I have a GSD to bring in. Thing is, around here at least, there are many many many more poorly bred, untrained, unsocialized GSDs than there are proper ones. I blame the backyard breeders, the people who get a GSD without knowing anything about their needs and don't bother to train or socialize. 

I don't get upset or defensive about it, because I've seen it myself, and I can understand their perspective. The upside is, when I bring in my GSD, everyone is so amazed at how good she is.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I understand! Believe me, GSDs have a TERRIBLE reputation with vets and their staff, and I can feel them rolling their eyes when I call and tell them I have a GSD to bring in. Thing is, around here at least, there are many many many more poorly bred, untrained, unsocialized GSDs than there are proper ones. I blame the backyard breeders, the people who get a GSD without knowing anything about their needs and don't bother to train or socialize.
> 
> I don't get upset or defensive about it, because I've seen it myself, and I can understand their perspective. The upside is, when I bring in my GSD, everyone is so amazed at how good she is.


That's great to give the vets a surprise isn't it? I just took Jackson to the vet the other day for his hw test and rabies vac., I expected him to be BAD...I figured he would need a muzzle so I pre-warned the vet over the phone. Well, he was amazing. He was friendly, taking treats, ignoring people in the waiting room, and it took minimal effort to hold him still for his bloodwork and shot. Everyone was happy


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

PupperLove said:


> Huskies are a PITA, but I would like to have one again some day. They can be trained. They are very smart but just choose not to listen most of the time. A 'shock collar' was a GOD SEND for my husky  He was able to run off leash and opened new doors for us. It gave him a whole new life from being leashed all the time, to running free with me in the woods/fields. I always got a kick out of hooking him up to a sled when I was a kid and letting his pull us across the field, he loved it and was a great dog  Aside from the obedience/loyalty, he was pretty similar to my GSD. >> Intelligence, activity level, grooming requirements, whiney-ness, prey drive, all VERY similar.


Ha! My husky's nickname is Pita, I had a collar made for her with PITA embroidered on it, and I gave a tattoo of my husky wearing the pita collar ;D


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

the number one dog I would never ever own would be a chow chow. I also wouldn't own a shiba, husky, malamute, yorkie, anything corded (wayyyyy too much work), or Akitas. the only way I'd ever own a husky type dog would be if it was an Alaskan Klee Kai.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I would never own any kind of spaniel, been bit by them too much. Any dog I'd have to give a haircut to, I get haircuts maybe once a year I know I'd never be able to properly keep up on that, lol. I thought about a husky for my next dog, but after talking it over with my boyfriend we've decided our next dog will be a bloodhound.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I love Rottweilers as well as shepherds, but I would never own a small breed dog, too fragile. Especially a yappy dog. And never a chihuahua 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have a dog right now I would never own and it is ours at this time and a really good dog (pitt), she went for a ride on a four wheeler yesterday (front of seat) and loved it


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

My daughters boyfriend loves this dog and took her for a ride yesterday. He has one shep at home and two cats , I keep telling my daughter he can have her but his family fears these kind of dogs and he said he can not take her, real sad too because she is sweet and would not harm a fly


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

harmony said:


> My daughters boyfriend loves this dog and took her for a ride yesterday. He has one shep at home and two cats , I keep telling my daughter he can have her but his family fears these kind of dogs and he said he can not take her, real sad too because she is sweet and would not harm a fly


I got a pit a week or so ago we didn't plan on it but she's been wonderful great with Eko and very affectionate. Definitely not for everyone though she tests my patience more than Eko ever did as a puppy lol. Never saw myself owning one but hard to turn down a puppy in need 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Great Dane..l.because my house is already getting smaller and smaller by the day.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

My would own list is much easier to spell out. But at the top of my would not list are probably "pit crosses". Not because I have anything against Pit Bulls, but because most "pit crosses" have no Pit Bull at all in them, and are just ugly short haired dogs with funny colors and wide heads that I cannot stand the smell of their skin oil.

My dog (gsd) doesnt smell bad. He smells like a dog, yes, but I can press my nose into his fur and not feel like curling my nose or puking because he doesnt stink. He actually smells pretty good and I dont bathe him. I have rinsed him in warm water once since I have had him lol. I wish every dog can be like that. My friends Lab/Pit crosses smells like.... I dunno. He just stinks. I can smell him from across the house. He just stinks.

LO


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I would not own pitbulls or bully breeds of any variety. No pugs, no toys. No labradors, poodles, or mixes of the two. No goldens. I love big dogs- I'd take a greyhound/mix or wolfhound/mix if one happened along.

I think my future dogs of choice will all be GSD/GSD mixes. Malinois- or tervuren out of working malinois lines. Alaskan huskies, or Greysters (bred to skijor). That's it for me. I'm pretty hooked on the malinois. The breed is a good match for me.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Any little terrier breed,especially jack russels


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Maltese, ****zus, King Charles Spaniels, pitbulls, rotties,toy varieties,mastiffs, hounds, beagles, Akitas, corded dogs (Pullies??), chihuahuas,poodles, adn chows. Just not my thing, nothing wrong with the dogs, just not "me". I like GSDs,Border Collies, Dobbies, Teruvians, OESs, Portugese water dogs, boston terriers, jack russels, shelties, and corgis.


----------



## Jcheng (Apr 1, 2013)

Komondors, Pulis, Poodles, Shih Tzus and other breeds that have a lot of involved coat care. I especially dislike it when you can't see the dog's face beneath the huge amounts if fur it has. I also don't like dogs with short or pushed-in muzzles such as pugs, sharpeis and Pekingese dogs.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

I've met pretty cool examples of almost every breed, so I won't rule any out. That said, I'm pretty sure I would never, ever own a Puggle. Who thought THAT cross was a good idea? 

As for the huskies in apartments, a friend of mine has one that happily lives with her in her 19th floor apartment in downtown Houston. She's super active though, and the dog gets lots of runs. Sometimes she harnesses him, straps on her rollerblades, and he pulls her on the bike path for 10 miles or so. 

Speaking of Huskies, I am watching "The Thing" right now


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

A spotted hyena. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Oberan's Dad said:


> A spotted hyena.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not at all a canine.

Spotted Hyena: Kingdom: Animalia Phylum: Chordata Class: Mammalia Order: Carnivora Family: Hyaenida Subfamily: Hyaeninae Genus: Crocuta Species: C.crocuta

Grey Wolf: Kingdom: Animalia Phylum: Chordata Class: Mammalia Order: Carnivora Family: Canidae Subfamily: Caninae Genus: Canis Species: C. lupus

Once you get past order, they have nothing in common (used wolf since I couldn't find all the info like that for a GSD without searching more than a cursory search :lol: Yeah..I was lazy)

Having said that, there are four types I would own. GSD, Doberman, Akita, and Labrador.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Dachsunds, Rat Terriers, Beagles and their devil spawn mixes. I dislike mongrel dogs that are small, stupid, smelly, with big barrel bodies and skinny little legs.


----------



## Incoherency (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow - I have a really long list of dog breeds that I won't own. I mean I wouldn't want 99% of the dogs out there. I like working mastiff breeds (Filas, dogos, canes, ect) and I like some guardy type working dogs (Bouvier, Anatolians, Pyrenees, Pyrenean shepherds) and some sight hounds (Afghans, Borzoi, Saluki) I pretty much have no interest in most of the common breeds, or in dogs that tend to love everyone, or dogs that aren't at least 50lbs in size or really energetic herding dogs. 

Up until very recently I never would have considered a German shepherd - they never really appealed to me.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was wondering why people were quick to say they would never own a spitz breed? (Akita chow shiba inu etc) I'm curious because I don't know much about them and my GSD mix is part spitz (I don't know what kind yet) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rachell2313 said:


> I was wondering why people were quick to say they would never own a spitz breed? (Akita chow shiba inu etc) I'm curious because I don't know much about them and my GSD mix is part spitz (I don't know what kind yet)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pretty sure it's cause they're just naturally more aggressive.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I considered a Czech Vlcak - prounouced "Vulchak" - which is essentially a GSD in a wolf's clothing.

Its still a rare breed and I understand it, its a dog for the experienced owner. The foundation line was a male German Shepherd sire crossed with a Carpathian wolf bitch.

Refinement of the breed eliminated all the undesirable qualities of the wolf while retaining its stamina and fearlessness. Its now considered a dog and for those who love GSD dogs, its undeniable elegance can't be denied.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Rachell2313 said:


> I was wondering why people were quick to say they would never own a spitz breed? (Akita chow shiba inu etc) I'm curious because I don't know much about them and my GSD mix is part spitz (I don't know what kind yet)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Spitz's can be very stubborn, hard headed, and harder to train. The Chow in my dog would come out and he would dig his feet in and just shut down in the middle of a training session. In my experience, they can be very destructive (Baxter is a Chow/Husky mix)...and instead of vocalizing to voice his displeasure about being put in a room...he destroyed an entire door. A friend of mine has had Akita's and Chows her entire life and she cannot leave them out of a kennel for any lenght of time that she isn't watching them; she replaces a piece of furniture once every other year.

They are also very bitey. I wouldn't say they are more naturally aggressive, but I would say they are a bit more tempermental and more apt to voice their displeasure with a nip or a bite...but that is just my personal experience with my own dogs and with friends who have dogs in the Spitz family.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty much any toy breed dogs and especially any dog that drools. I just can not stand drooling!


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmmm def wouldn't own a pit although do like some, have a English bulldog now will not Ever get another one, he is very sweet but drools and snores and stinks lol just high maintenance but very sweet, prob will stick to GSD and shih tzus as my tzu is a wonderful and sweet dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Der-Gute-Schafer (Mar 6, 2021)

llombardo said:


> I like bigger dogs, but I would never turn away a small dog or let one that is on the streets stay that way. The toy breeds are okay but not my favorite...there was one that tried to eat my golden on Sunday, boy what a little brat that dog was..his owner said that he hasn't learned his manners yet at 1.5..I think that the owner should be more careful, because next time her dog might go for the wrong dog..I told her its good that it was a golden that he attacked, meaning they are generally more easy going then lets say a Rott.


This reminded me of a Judge Judy episode I saw the other day.😂 
A lady was suing another guy for vet bills and emotional distress in the amount of $5000.
She took her two small rat terriers to the dog park and knowingly took them into the “Large dog“ area to play. “Stating that she went all the time and her pups PREFERRED to play with larger dogs”😂 ( now how did she come up with that ridiculous conclusion?!)
There were 10-15 Large dogs laying in the shade....one of them being a 1 year old goldendoodle.
Well when all these dogs saw the two rat terriers, they all decided to start a Fun little chase.....and of course, Naturally the situation got heated. So the owner of the goldendoodle went to pull his dog out to avoid conflict. As he did this, the two rat terriers ran up and started barking and snarling at him? And what did the goldendoodle do? Only what any dog would do to protect his owner!
and guess what Judge Judy’s decision was?? For the owner of the goldendoodle to pay UP!
Absolutely Ludicrous!

The owner of the of the golden doodle said he’d never shown aggression before....Judge Judy snapped back “ Thats not true! You can’t say that For sure! You adopted him 6 months ago and have no idea how he acted the 6 months that you did not own him.“ ummmmmmmm.....HELLO Judge!! I’d say he acted like any other puppy!
I just could not believe that she gave that judgement. The owner of the two rat terriers knowingly brought them into the Large dog play area. Even if things didn’t get heated, they could still get really hurt just by playing with a bunch of random large dogs that were 10 times their size. 

Some people have no sense whatsoever! And for some reason, the people with sense still have to pay for their senselessness! 
UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I would not own a Rottweiler . Any breed that will mat. Any breed requiring regular professional grooming-- those are somewhat interchangeable. Doodles are covered here but I will just add them for pettiness, I would not own a doodle! 

I wish I could have a cattle dog but I can't stand the high pitched bark they all seem to do.

Anything that drools for real. I kind of love Newfies but I could NOT stand that drool in my house.

Pretty much anything requiring clothes...like boxers are cute but they really could not survive our winter without coats and I just prefer a dog that can cope. I'm pretty sure I'm incompatible with most malinois...probably most field labs as well.

I probably have others but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

For me, the list is fairly long. First off, any dog that's been bred to have an extremely short snout. I believe this is cruel, and it leaves the dogs prone to severe breathing problems, and makes them vulnerable to collapse in hot weather. The English bulldog is the worst - their anatomy is so out of skew that they can drown if they fall into the water!

Second - don't trust pit bulls, or Akitas - many have dog aggression issues. Speaking from personal experience, unfortunately!

Third - any dog that requires an abnormal amount of coat care - collies and pulis come to mind.
I think I'd be okay with a dog that required regular clipping, like a poodle or English springer spaniel.

Fourth - any of the 'designer dogs'. Yes, I've met some nice ones, but it's just the whole thing is a marketing scam. You are paying big bucks for a mutt, and no, they are NOT hypoallergenic!

Fifth - any dog that drools or has excessive wrinkles. Bloodhounds may be great dogs, but I just can't get past their appearance! And what they've done to the Neapolitan mastiff is just plain WRONG! 😢

Oh, and daschunds...saw SO many that had spinal problems, due to being bred for excessively long backs. The males are also very prone to bladder infections, because they are so low-slung! Poor dogs! I also found their temperaments were often not great.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Agree that I would not own a designer dog (especially not a doodle). I also would not own a giant breed - I love them in general and think they're awesome, but their average life expectancy is just too short. 

I wouldn't want a Border Collie either. Incredible dogs, but just watching them makes me feel tired.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

intentionally... i wouldn’t own all but 3
circumstantial... i wouldn’t own all but _maybe_ 10 (including the intentional 3)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Any breed, bred for extremes or marketing purposes. Any breed that cannot function; move, mate, birth, breathe, eat like a dog. Any breed that needs to have body parts cut off. Any breed with a fighting history. Last but not least, breeds that have their butt hole exposed.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

For me it would be:
Any dogs with pushed in faces (poor things can't breathe like normal dogs)
Toy breeds (those things never leave me alone when I go running in town)
Poodles and doodles
Designer breeds
Labs
Golden retrievers
Huskies (beautiful dogs but too much wander lust)
Hounds
Bird dogs
Anything with a high maintenance coat
And there's probably more I just can't remember


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

😝


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

I wouldn’t own any that were not rescued.
I wouldn’t own any small/toy breeds.
I wouldn’t own any prone to excessive barking. Absolutely no beagles or corgis for me.
I _probably_ wouldn’t own any rott or dobie. Rotts scare me and dobies are prettier than me. But I sometimes surprise myself, so who knows?
I’m also in the no smashed faces club, I sleep too lightly to deal with that.
I wouldn’t own a dog I’d have to keep separate from the pack. I don’t mind if my dog doesn’t want to hang out at the dog park, but it has to be social and amiable in the home.
Ideally, I’d have one more in my pack, my forever favorite breed, Great Dane. Or a giant schnauzer. Or a retired greyhound. No, definitely a Great Dane.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

8 year old thread kids ... but still relevant.

Wolfie you posted pretty much the same thing years ago in this thread and Fodder feels so confused she posted the same things and hour apart  

I like lots of different breeds but GSD are the only breed for me until I'm cold and scattered .... other than shedding they literally have no negatives (for me)


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

WNGD said:


> 8 year old thread kids ... but still relevant.
> 
> Wolfie you posted pretty much the same thing years ago in this thread and Fodder feels so confused she posted the same things and hour apart


😂


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh good one: border collie. I also would not own an Aussie.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> ...and Fodder feels so confused she posted the same things and hour apart


😂
dang it.
that’s why i shouldn’t have been on the forum during my work zoom meeting!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I've lived with some variation of most breeds. No Chi's and NO JRT's, or versions of them. Can't stand them. And I don't do Doodles, but Poodles are cool. No Chows.
Everything else can move in.
However! I hate grooming, and I'm pretty slack on training soooo... @dogfaeries and @David Winners will need to visit often! Lol.
The rest of you can ponder that I make every breed imaginable into Shadows!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> 8 year old thread kids ... but still relevant.
> 
> Wolfie you posted pretty much the same thing years ago in this thread and Fodder feels so confused she posted the same things and hour apart
> 
> I like lots of different breeds but GSD are the only breed for me until I'm cold and scattered .... other than shedding they literally have no negatives (for me)


Ha, ha, at least I have been consistent. You are very thorough ☺


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

If it’s not a,
German Shepherd Dog
Doberman
Rottweiler
Dogo Argentino
Italian Mastif/Cane Corso

I don’t want it....I’ll most likely only ever own GSDs


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I love GSD’s. I’d give in to my husband for a lab if I had to. I loved our black lab but the drooling was gross. I’d take tumbleweeds any day. Absolutely no way I’d own any toy breed. At least hubby and I are on that page together.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

My wife and I rescue stray dogs so we don't have much say in what happens to wander into our house. We've had a wide variety of dogs mixed and pure breeds including one Wolf Hybrid female. Of course we haven't had one of every breed but I would say enough to have established some preferences.

We live in a hot, humid area so we prefer short haired dogs. We also noted that small dogs are much harder to house train (we don't know why) than large dogs. Finally giant breeds have extremely short life spans. We also prefer dogs that are naturally protective and avoid those that help burglars move your stuff out of the house. Based on these observations and although we have learned to love all breeds for us a medium/large sized short haired working or herding dog is preferable. 

We like Dobermans & GSD's so after owning only rescues we finally decided to get something along the lines of what we preferred and currently we have a rescued Chihuahua female (she's an incredibly sweet little doll) and a young male WL GSD.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Husky.. or anything that required daily (or similar brushing)


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Husky 
Pitbull (have been bitten in the face by a pit mix, now I’m scared of all of them unfortunately)
Blue heeler (my parents have had them throughout the years and they have been nightmares)
Anything doodle 
Boxer


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Oh good one: border collie. I also would not own an Aussie.


Why not an Aussie?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> Why not an Aussie?


#1 they mat. They get snowballs. And everything else about taking care of that much floof.
# 2 the barking …. A large percentage of the ones I handle just bark to let off steam. They bark when they play. They bark when they run. They are too yappy for me and the tone ob barking I find objectionable for some reason. I like my shepherd’s big deep bark but the freaky yappy Aussie bark bugs me.
#3 almost every one I have ever met seems to be mounted on a pogo stick. They just bounce up all over you constantly, often punchng with feet. Not that you couldn’t teach them not to but there does seem to be a breed predisposition to be jumping beans on crack.

lots of things I appreciate about them.. athleticism, good working breed, can be good watch dogs and protectors.

but unfortunately I think the top two are deal breakers for me.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Easier to do my "would have's" than my absolutely "would not haves"... 

GSD, Dutch Shepherd, Malinois. Everything else is a nope.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I've lived with some variation of most breeds. No Chi's and NO JRT's, or versions of them. Can't stand them. And I don't do Doodles, but Poodles are cool. No Chows.
> Everything else can move in.
> However! I hate grooming, and I'm pretty slack on training soooo... @dogfaeries and @David Winners will need to visit often! Lol.
> The rest of you can ponder that I make every breed imaginable into Shadows!


Also things that can't breathe. I love OEBD but would not own one, ever. Pugs are creepy. and Frenchies are weird.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> #1 they mat. They get snowballs. And everything else about taking care of that much floof.
> # 2 the barking …. A large percentage of the ones I handle just bark to let off steam. They bark when they play. They bark when they run. They are too yappy for me and the tone ob barking I find objectionable for some reason. I like my shepherd’s big deep bark but the freaky yappy Aussie bark bugs me.
> #3 almost every one I have ever met seems to be mounted on a pogo stick. They just bounce up all over you constantly, often punchng with feet. Not that you couldn’t teach them not to but there does seem to be a breed predisposition to be jumping beans on crack.
> 
> ...


Thank you. You just talked me into sticking with German Shepherds. They are gorgeous dogs and my friends love theirs but I haven’t noticed the excessive barking or the matting. Their dogs do long trail hikes/rides with their horses so they get a lot of exercise.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

LuvShepherds said:


> Thank you. You just talked me into sticking with German Shepherds. They are gorgeous dogs and my friends love theirs but I haven’t noticed the excessive barking or the matting. Their dogs do long trail hikes/rides with their horses so they get a lot of exercise.


my friends love theirs too… but I board them all so I have insider info 🤣

I love them too, but I wouldn’t own one.

if I could find photos of what happens to them hiking in deep snow, that’s a total dealbreaker for me. They get dozens of snowballs the size of baseballs hanging off them to the point they can hardly move


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> my friends love theirs too… but I board them all so I have insider info 🤣
> 
> I love them too, but I wouldn’t own one.
> 
> if I could find photos of what happens to them hiking in deep snow, that’s a total dealbreaker for me. They get dozens of snowballs the size of baseballs hanging off them to the point they can hardly move












My SCWT's had this issue. It's why I ended up keeping then all in puppy clips. Hate the show clip but those coats are crazy to deal with.
I hate grooming.


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

My husband and I been married going on 33 years, he's in his mid 60's Abby is the first dog he has ever owned, I guess he forgot the stint with the lab for about 3 weeks 20 years ago. We are cat people, my dream pet was a female gsd, shes in our yard now. That being said, I have friends and family that know if anything should happen to them their "CURRENT" pets have a home for life no sneaking "new pets" in without me knowing and amending the "heart" contract..


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 578372
> 
> 
> My SCWT's had this issue. It's why I ended up keeping then all in puppy clips. Hate the show clip but those coats are crazy to deal with.
> I hate grooming.


I’ve never seen anything like that. What a mess!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 578372
> 
> 
> My SCWT's had this issue. It's why I ended up keeping then all in puppy clips. Hate the show clip but those coats are crazy to deal with.
> I hate grooming.


My BC showed up looking like that a few times after running with Lexie.
My toy poodle and my giant schnauzer looked like that after every long winter walk in the city.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Whenever people say, "go to a shelter and rescue a dog" I tend to think, most of those dogs I have no interest in bringing home. I love GSDs, and retrievers. I find some well bred poodles interesting BUT I don't want to bring a dog to the groomer every 6 weeks or so. There might be some super mutt mixes I'd consider, but specific breeds, most of them are a no.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 578372
> 
> 
> My SCWT's had this issue. It's why I ended up keeping then all in puppy clips. Hate the show clip but those coats are crazy to deal with.
> I hate grooming.


yes, this! Happens to the Golden’s and one Brittany that I have too. We live snowshoeing. This is not something I can deal with in my own dogs. You should see the mess trying to melt them and get it all off after.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

My aunt has a border collie mix and a golden retriever Shepherd (?) mix both with longer hair who get snowballs in the winter so they get “winter cuts” to help keep them manageable


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

ChickiefromTN said:


> Easier to do my "would have's" than my absolutely "would not haves"...
> 
> GSD, Dutch Shepherd, Malinois. Everything else is a nope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I forgot one. I would really love to go through the process if training a Border Collie. I just don't know if I have the stamina for that! So they are on my "maybe" list. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have only spent time with one Afghan Hound, so small sample. Based on what I saw though, I would never ever consider having one in my home...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a friend with 3 border collies and a bc/GSD mix.

She has goats, a donkey and chickens on a small hobby farm>>>the dogs have a job.
Border Collies are extremely smart, capable and trainable. Also neurotic, crazed and frenetic. No chance I would ever have one without a farm set-up and even then they would drive me nuts indoors. And I personally don't think it'd fair to just use them in agility, where they excel.


----------

